# DENMAN RETIRES



## philamena (9 December 2011)

Apols if already posted, but the pride of Somerset racing, the Denman / Kauto double act, is no more :-(

 Cheltenham Gold Cup winner Denman has been retired after suffering a setback in
his preparation for the Lexus Chase.
 The Paul Nicholls-trained 11-year-old was due to make his seasonal reappearance
in the December 28 feature at Leopardstown but a tendon problem has scuppered
those plans and ended his career.
 "It is with great regret that I have to announce the retirement of Denman,"
Nicholls told his Betfair column.
 "A scan yesterday afternoon revealed tiny damage to his near fore tendon, so
this morning marks the end of an era for Ditcheat."


----------



## Caledonia (9 December 2011)

Thank god for that. 

http://www.racingpost.com/news/horse-racing/

Great horse and fantastic memories!!!!

Have a wonderful retirement, Denman!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (9 December 2011)

Happy retirement Denman 

I am so pleased he has been retired before there was any major injury - I am sure what ever the tendon problem is will dealt with and he will have a great time being a lawnmower


----------



## HashRouge (9 December 2011)

Hope he has a great retirement, he really deserves it!
He's a great horse and he's had a great career. One of my favourite racers of all time


----------



## Caledonia (9 December 2011)

More info on here - 

http://betting.betfair.com/horse-ra...icholls-a-ditcheat-legend-retires-091211.html


----------



## TelH (9 December 2011)

So sad we won't get to see him and Kauto come up the hill together one last time, the gold cup would probably have been the final race for the pair of them, lets hope Kauto can go and win it for the old boys and then joins Denman in a happy retirement.


----------



## Starbucks (9 December 2011)

Bless him, I feel a bit emotional!

LOVE that horse.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (9 December 2011)

I so wanted him to retire last year as I was petrified he would do himself a major injury if he raced again.  Such a relief.  I was always a Denman girl rather than Kauto (although either could live in my stable) and saw him win a Henessey at Newbury when he was awesome.  Lovely big beast of an animal.

Happy retirement Denman.   NB please don't send him pointing.


----------



## Starbucks (9 December 2011)

Nicholls:

"He will be given an honourable retirement. But for the immediate future and to help his great friend Kauto Star, he will be kept in his box next to Kauto for the rest of season."

Awwwwww!!!! *sobs*


----------



## Maesfen (9 December 2011)

Nice he's still going out at the top of his game.

So who will have a new hunter next year, just imagine?!


----------



## Starbucks (9 December 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Nice he's still going out at the top of his game.

So who will have a new hunter next year, just imagine?!
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking, they should let him do something fun, only 11 after all!

I think he should come and live with me!!


----------



## Alec Swan (9 December 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Nice he's still going out at the top of his game.

So who will have a new hunter next year, just imagine?!
		
Click to expand...

By all accounts,  PN said that he's going to hunt him,  I can't wait to hear of that!!  I'm sure that he'll be given another job,  apart from nannying his mate!! 

As you say,  a top horse at the top of his game.

He can come and live with me tomorrow,  I'll hack him out,  around my sheep.  Ideal!!   Slightly off course,  but does anyone have news of Monet's Garden?

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 December 2011)

I was so looking forward to seeing him in the Lexus but it was not to be, he and Kauto are always at the top of PNs list and their welfare is paramount.

Im sure we will see Denman parading at racecourses as he is so loved by the general public and he has many happy years of retirement ahead of him with his mate Kauto. Im sure when Kauto retires at the end of the season they will name a race after the two as it is richly deserved.

Alec last I heard Monets Garden is parading and they hope to show him in the spring.


----------



## Clarew22 (9 December 2011)

I've mixed emotions as so pleased he has retired in one piece, but surprised how sad I feel at never seeing him race again 

MG was parading earier in the season at Aintree I think, he was being rather a handful and looked in very good form with himself


----------



## lar (9 December 2011)

Sad but hopefully he will recover from the injury and enjoy a long and happy retirement - I heard PN saying a couple of weeks ago he fancied taking him hunting.

Always loved this horse - his 2008 Hennesey and Gold Cup wins were amazing to watch.  Just galloped the opposition into the ground.

Call me daft but I've always thought of him and KS as the Gordon Brown and Tony Blair of NH.  KS is the flashy crowd pleaser, hey everyone look at me and Denman as just a dour galloper who got on with the job.

I remember someone once posting a photo of them returning to Ditcheat I think after KS regained the Gold Cup and KS is at the front with his ears pricked going "Oooh have you all come to see ME!" and behind him is Denman shclepping along like Kevin the teenager.


----------



## Starbucks (9 December 2011)

lar said:



			Sad but hopefully he will recover from the injury and enjoy a long and happy retirement - I heard PN saying a couple of weeks ago he fancied taking him hunting.

Always loved this horse - his 2008 Hennesey and Gold Cup wins were amazing to watch.  Just galloped the opposition into the ground.

Call me daft but I've always thought of him and KS as the Gordon Brown and Tony Blair of NH.  KS is the flashy crowd pleaser, hey everyone look at me and Denman as just a dour galloper who got on with the job.

I remember someone once posting a photo of them returning to Ditcheat I think after KS regained the Gold Cup and KS is at the front with his ears pricked going "Oooh have you all come to see ME!" and behind him is Denman shclepping along like Kevin the teenager.
		
Click to expand...

As if you've just compared Denman to bloody Gorden Brown!


----------



## philamena (9 December 2011)

lar said:



			Call me daft but I've always thought of him and KS as the Gordon Brown and Tony Blair of NH.  KS is the flashy crowd pleaser, hey everyone look at me and Denman as just a dour galloper who got on with the job.

I remember someone once posting a photo of them returning to Ditcheat I think after KS regained the Gold Cup and KS is at the front with his ears pricked going "Oooh have you all come to see ME!" and behind him is Denman shclepping along like Kevin the teenager.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean!


----------



## tyson (9 December 2011)

'pulled up sore on the gallops'........'tiny tear'.....'keeping Kauto company in his box'....sounds like it's more than they are letting on but fingers crossed for a speedy recovery of a wonderful horse and I'm sure they will do the best by him


----------



## Starbucks (9 December 2011)

tyson said:



			'pulled up sore on the gallops'........'tiny tear'.....'keeping Kauto company in his box'....sounds like it's more than they are letting on but fingers crossed for a speedy recovery of a wonderful horse and I'm sure they will do the best by him 

Click to expand...

Even a fairly mild tendon injury needs box rest though, lets hope hes ok.


----------



## brighteyes (9 December 2011)

Dare I say good? Fix him up and let him enjoy his retirement.


----------



## Freddie19 (9 December 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Bless him, I feel a bit emotional!

LOVE that horse.
		
Click to expand...

just exactly how I feel, a wonderful wonderful wonderful horse, so glad he is going to enjoy a well earned retirement.


----------



## millhouse (9 December 2011)

Very sad, but very necessary.  Racing will be the poorer.  Have a long and happy retirement Denman - you so deserve it.


----------



## KautoStar1 (9 December 2011)

A wonderful horse.  Many great memories.   I'm sure we'll see him parading at Newbury and Cheltenham in the future.  And lets hope we see him out hunting or in the show ring once he's recovered.


----------



## scotlass (9 December 2011)

One of my all time favourite NH horses.   A real quality horse who is the epitomy of what a steeplechaser should be.

Paul Nicholls is such a class act for ensuring that the two boys are kept together until the end of the season.

Hope Denman has a wonderful retirement outside racing.


----------



## alliersv1 (9 December 2011)

Mixed emotions here too.
I loved watching him, but I was ready to see him retire last year. I just kept getting a bad feeling after his health problems that it would all go very wrong.
I hope he does get out and about, and parades before the big races.
He's a lovely horse and deserves to retire (relatively) safe and sound. I'm glad connections were caring enough to make that call.


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 December 2011)

Think Alec is right though, when P N said he fancied taking him hunting, they knew he wasn't right and good on them not putting him throu the humiliation of being beaten,even thou he's run his gut's out, like what you see from some of the old horses, past their glory days, and the owners and trainers won't except it.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 December 2011)

I think it's safe to say that Denman won't be going very far from Ditcheat. As to tendon injuries they all need a minimum of 6 months in a box. 3 months straight box rest then 3 months gradual walking - that would bring you upto the end of the NH season. I'm glad he is keeping him on the main yard rather than sending him to their R&R yard.


----------



## humblepie (9 December 2011)

Happy retirement.  He is such a gorgeous horse.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 December 2011)

lar said:



			.......and Denman as just a dour galloper who got on with the job.

I remember someone once posting a photo of them returning to Ditcheat I think after KS regained the Gold Cup and KS is at the front with his ears pricked going "Oooh have you all come to see ME!" and behind him is Denman shclepping along like Kevin the teenager.
		
Click to expand...

One is a showman,  and the other a workman.    Each in their own right,  remarkable.

Alec.


----------

